# What didn't the great composers write?



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Ever heard of Beethoven's Requiem? Schubert's 3rd piano concerto in b minor? Bartok's spectacular 4th symphony? No, neither have I. 

Of course, all composers didn't write in all genres and forms. But why did some of them choose to skip important genres like the symphony and the concerto altogether? 

In some cases, its understandable that a composer writes one work in a certain genre and then decides that it wasn't any fun, or that he wasn't that good at it. But in many cases, they didn't even try. The most peculiar example to me is, probably, the lack of Schubert concertos, considering his vast overall output. 

So, what other neglected genres are there among the greater composers? And why?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> they didn't even try


How do you know? Maybe Schubert wrote one or half of movement for his piano or cello concerto and didn't like it? Or maybe Brahms started to sketch his opera and then threw it's score into the fire? It's possible. If some composer didn't write in particular genre it's obvious to me that he didin't belive it could make some good or had no time because of his other works that we can listen to.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> How do you know? Maybe Schubert wrote one or half of movement for his piano or cello concerto and didn't like it? *Or maybe Brahms started to sketch his opera and then threw it's score into the fire? It's possible. *If some composer didn't write in particular genre it's obvious to me that he didin't belive it could make some good or had no time because of his other works that we can listen to.


That is certainly true. We don't have access to all of their refuse.

But Schubert could obviously write for the piano (judging from his piano sonatas) and for the orchestra (judging from his symphonies), so why not for them combined? Or maybe he just said to himself "I'll get around to the concerto stuff later. Life is long."


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

As far as I know Shostakovich never wrote anything religious. Christianity was suppressed by the Soviet regime, and Shostakovich was himself an atheist. However, he did admire Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms.

That's the only example I can think of right now.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

It's a good topic for discussion but I can't say that I am surprised that Schubert didn't write a piano, violin, or cello concerto, or that Brahms never wrote an opera. It would no doubt have been very nice if they had done so but it's not surprising that they didn't. 

Schubert did not receive many commissions, as much of his output was primarily destined for the amusement of his inner circle of friends, comprising largely a collection of lieder. There is also the obvious point that Schubert died very young, and in all probability would have got round eventually to produce some grand works in these missing genres had he lived longer. 

Brahms was both a perfectionist and the arch-promoter of absolute music, as opposed to music which is inherently programmatic such as opera. He probably felt that he would be better of sticking with what he did best leaving operatic pursuits to others like Wagner.

Chopin is perhaps the most specialised of the really great composers, although he did write a sonata for cello and piano, as well as several songs (yes songs). His saving grace is that he wrote some splendid material in a wide variety of the piano repertoire. 

Schumann spent the first 10 years of his composing writing nothing other than works for solo piano (Ops 1-28). Given the state of his mental health we're fortunate that he lived long enough to branch out into other areas. It is believed that his wife, Clara, had a big say in encouraging him to move into other areas. In fact he covered all genres including an opera, and produced many magnificent works in each.

Wagner is reputedly said to have wanted to write some symphonies but unfortunately he died before he was able to move into this area (although he did write one symphony at the beginning of his career).

All in all, I would suggest that the primary reasons why some composers missed out on some genres was (i) primarily their pursuit of comparative advantage and (ii) lack of opportunity to do so through early death or lack of commissions, and possibly (iii) lack of encouragement by family/friends.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can also recall that lack of piano works of any kind in Berlioz's repertoire is caused by his aversion for this instrument.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sibelius's Piano Concerto.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> That is certainly true. We don't have access to all of their refuse.
> 
> But Schubert could obviously write for the piano (judging from his piano sonatas) and for the orchestra (judging from his symphonies), so why not for them combined? Or maybe he just said to himself "I'll get around to the concerto stuff later. Life is long."


He wasn't a virtuoso and so had less reason to write piano concertos than some previous composers.

Beethoven didn't write a comic opera.


----------



## Wagner (Oct 29, 2009)

The greatest of all monogenric composers is my namesake, Richard Wagner - and the reason he didn't compose any symphonies (apart from his student C major attempt) is because he had a different idea as to what music was capable of. Liszt is the same - they saw music as something that reflects what it is to be human, not controls it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wagner said:


> The greatest of all monogenric composers is my namesake, Richard Wagner - and the reason he didn't compose any symphonies (apart from his student C major attempt) is because he had a different idea as to what music was capable of. Liszt is the same - they saw music as something that reflects what it is to be human, not controls it.


Well said! But what it is that makes any form of music inherently controlling or reflective?


----------



## Wagner (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, Wagner, Strauss and Liszt all had the primary intention of expression. Whether this was expressing a movingly beautiful landscape as Strauss does in the Alpine Symphony, the simple and stark power of death as Liszt did in La lugubre gondola or the overwhelming power of love as Wagner did in Tristan und Isolde. 

They are all reflections of human emotion. Beethoven and Brahms were far more concerned with form, structure and aesthetics which they arranged carefully to manipulate the senses into unknown territory rather than directly engaging us through humanism.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

*insert any famous long gone composer* trombone concerto. (except Rimsky-Korsakov, but that piece isn't very good at all)

though, not as true once the 20th century got rolling.

I wish Brahms had composed a clarinet concerto - that would have been great, as his use of the instrument in chamber and orchestra is just sublime.

Wouldn't it be grand if Mahler had composed an opera!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> Wouldn't it be grand if Mahler had composed an opera!


He did. Not completely, but he finished one. I'm talking about Die drei Pintos.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Wagner said:


> Well, Wagner, Strauss and Liszt all had the primary intention of expression. Whether this was expressing a movingly beautiful landscape as Strauss does in the Alpine Symphony, the simple and stark power of death as Liszt did in La lugubre gondola or the overwhelming power of love as Wagner did in Tristan und Isolde.
> 
> They are all reflections of human emotion. Beethoven and Brahms were far more concerned with form, structure and aesthetics which they arranged carefully to manipulate the senses into unknown territory rather than directly engaging us through humanism.


All music and art in general is surely just a method of transporting the emotion in the artists mind when they create the artwork into the mind of the listener. The actual method used to transport this emotion is just a means to an end. Myself, I prefer music to the other arts as it resonates more with me but it's different for other people.

The Alpine Symphony is a good example of what I'm talking about. Strauss may have wanted to depict the picture of the Alps in the listeners mind but this is not possible. If the work had another title and I knew nothing about it before my first hearing of it would it still invoke the feeling of the Alps? It will give me the same emotions but I'm not sure I would relate it to any particular place without the influence of other factors like culture and time in history altering my perception of it. Music cannot express an actual physical thing as it remains in the metaphsical realm, only the actual vibrations we hear in the air are measurable and set.

However, to slightly contradict myself I will say it is impossible for the artist to transmute his emotions into music. The emotion the listener will feel is personal to them and their own experiences.

Wagner didn't write symphonies because he probably thought opera was his best way of relaying his emotions to other people. However, with some composers, like Chopin, I get the feeling they didn't have the ability to truly express themselves in other forms than they used. The form the music is in doesn't affect the emotion within the music, the content therein does, therefore the form is only important if the listener has a bias. For example, I am biased against string quartets and operas compared to other forms, just like many people on here are biased against rock and pop music forms.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Wagner said:


> Well, Wagner, Strauss and Liszt all had the primary intention of expression. Whether this was expressing a movingly beautiful landscape as Strauss does in the Alpine Symphony, the simple and stark power of death as Liszt did in La lugubre gondola or the overwhelming power of love as Wagner did in Tristan und Isolde.
> 
> They are all reflections of human emotion. Beethoven and Brahms were far more concerned with form, structure and aesthetics which they arranged carefully to manipulate the senses into unknown territory rather than directly engaging us through humanism.


And this is why that second group very much belong to the classical tradition and it's development (as did Mendelssohn and probably Schumann overall). The first group you mention (and you can include Scriabin, Debussy) are more about mood and atmosphere which was something new as a different organizing force for their music. Of course the old classical style of some composers co-existed at the same time as this new style with other composers.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I wish Beethoven had written music featuring flute - either flute concertos or flute sonatas. He wrote plenty of cello sonatas, violin sonatas, and a violin concerto (which I think sounds better as a piano concerto), but no music focusing on flute. It's a lovely sounding instrument he uses to good effect in symphonies. A series of flute sonatas would have been so expressive.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Why didn't any of these guys write music for the Sitar? Now that's a master instrument. I think anything a composer hasn't written is a result of the fact that we don't exactly live forever. It's awfully hard to get around to absolutely everything, and some composers just liked to stay where they were comfortable (nothing inherently wrong with that).


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Beethoven should have written a cello concerto.


----------



## symphonicrevolution (Oct 18, 2009)

JSK said:


> Beethoven should have written a cello concerto.


... I was just about to write basically that exact sentence. Creeeepy.

I also wish Tchaikovsky had written an actual cello concerto, not just the Rococo variations ... which are, granted, great pieces, but it would have been nice to see what he produced when not limited by the theme and variations archetype.

Oh, and a Vaughan Williams cello concerto would've been nice as well. Sigh. Too bad he had to die before he could finish it!

(P.S. Hey JSK - it's your favorite music nerd who likes to read about Schubert dying after eating some messed-up fish  Yep, I signed up here after you showed me it; I just hadn't found anything interesting to post about yet, until I clicked on this to say that I thought Beethoven should've written a cello concerto. Seriously.)


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> That is certainly true. We don't have access to all of their refuse.
> 
> But Schubert could obviously write for the piano (judging from his piano sonatas) and for the orchestra (judging from his symphonies), so why not for them combined? Or maybe he just said to himself "I'll get around to the concerto stuff later. Life is long."


Yes; There is much truth in this. He died young!


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

We don't have much music for cello from Mozart, which is a shame. We're left with the cello parts from various chamber music pieces as well as some writing therefore in the fragmented trio sinfonia concertante. Rumour has it there's a lost cello concerto of his floating around out there somewhere as well... Again, a real shame.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish Sarasate's had a violin concerto, Wieniawsky a full sonata, Mahler and Balakireff a string quartet and a violin concerto, Primrose or Tertis a viola concerto, Grieg more chamber works, and Gershwin doing his planed string quartet.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Would love to have seen a Bach or Haydn opera or a (good) symphony from Wagner... something he planned on doing not long before his death.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Considering Vivaldi and Handel's achievements in the genre I would love to have heard what Bach might have done in the field of opera as opposed to the sacred vocal and choral works.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Would love to have seen a Bach or Haydn opera or a (good) symphony from Wagner... something he planned on doing not long before his death.


Haydn wrote operas... They are just almost completely ignored nowadays.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Would love to have seen a Bach or *Haydn opera*...

Ask, and ye shall receive...





































"A surprising fact from the musicological realm is that Haydn wrote about the same number of operas as Mozart..."


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dvorak wrote in most forms including piano music, opera, symphonies, string quartets, piano trios, violin sonatas, concertos, oratorio, cantata, overtures tone poems, incidental music, songs and lots of random chamber/choral/concertante music.

But He Never Wrote A Ballet


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> "A surprising fact from the musicological realm is that Haydn wrote about the same number of operas as Mozart..."


Well that's me told. I'm really surprised they're so unknown. Did Orfeo ed Eurydice use the same libretto as Gluck's opera of the same name?


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussorgsky - left almost everything unfinished, one of the greatest losses in musical history, imo.
Wagner - never wrote anything substantial besides operas.
Shostakovich - wish he made a flute concert, another symphony or two and finished his original idea about composing 24 string quartets.
Mahler - no explanation needed.
Ravel - needed to compose a couple of big works (1hr+).
Berlioz - again, no explanation needed.
Mozart - died when he only started to make mature works. Another great loss.
Beethoven - never wrote his tenth.
Chopin - wrote almost exclusively for piano. Made only 3 sonatas (and the first one is too immature).
Schnittke - stopped experimenting too late, wish he wrote more of his late stuff.
Grieg - I'd love to hear a "big" work, but there are *almost* none.
Bruckner - the guy tried to compose the "uber-symphony" ~10 times. Now this might be controversial, but I wish he composed a tad bit differently.
Bach - was "crazy" about cantatas. Wish he wasn't That crazy.

um... anyways, does it really matter? They are great composers and speculating about what they could've wrote won't make any difference. Although it is fun to speculate


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Sibelius's Piano Concerto.


Or cello concerto - now that would have been something.

Mahler never really wrote an opera, though the 8th symphony comes close enough to satisfy people like me. Nor did he write any mature chamber music unless you count the piano versions of the Ruckert-lieder and the Kindertotenlieder--sure, he wrote a piano quintet movement, but it was in his youth.

Elgar never wrote a viola concerto, which makes me sad. Nor did Shostakovich, but hey, he wrote one of the greatest viola sonatas ever written, so whatever.

Bruckner... a large-scale organ piece. There is a 2- or 3-minute long prelude, but that's all I know of.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Would love to have seen a Bach or *Haydn opera*...
> 
> Ask, and ye shall receive...
> 
> ...


Oh lovely. More music I haven't dissected. The cycle won't ever end, will it? And maybe some day someone will get around to my own compositions and try to find and appreciate all of them. Well, good luck then. I've written a hell of a lot of music


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well that's me told. I'm really surprised they're so unknown. Did Orfeo ed Eurydice use the same libretto as Gluck's opera of the same name?

Honestly, I know virtually nothing of the Haydn operas myself... although they are on my wish list... especially the productions with Cecilia Bartoli.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Verdi never really got out of opera. Beethoven needed to do more opera.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

nickgray said:


> Grieg - I'd love to hear a "big" work, but there are *almost* none.


Grieg was a very amazing composer. His peer gynt was a really his most versatile piece.
I would have loved to hear a 1-2 hour symphony like his work on Peer Gynt.

This guy could write fantasy with music


----------



## noestoycierto (Oct 30, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Well said! But what it is that makes any form of music inherently controlling or reflective?


The answer depends on the individual composer. God! I sound so American!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Debussy and Ravel should each have written a couple of symphonies.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Bruckner, despite his admiration for Wagner, never wrote an opera. But that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Nickgray; Chopin wrote not only for the piano; there's a piano trio, and for cello and piano a full sonata, an Introduction et Polonaise Brillante, and a gran Duo Concertant sur themes de "Robert Le Diable".


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Taneyev said:


> Nickgray; Chopin wrote not only for the piano; there's a piano trio, and for cello and piano a full sonata, an Introduction et Polonaise Brillante, and a gran Duo Concertant sur themes de "Robert Le Diable".


Yeah, I know. That's why I wrote "almost exclusively"


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Bruckner, despite his admiration for Wagner, never wrote an opera. But that's probably a good thing.


Talking of unkind statements about Bruckner, THIS had me in stitches when I spotted it recently. It's a pity that its author, Kurkikohtaus, doesn't frequent this Board any longer.

I've never been all that keen on Bruckner: compositionally far too bloated and pretentious for my liking. He had nothing of the brilliance and vision of Schubert on whose late symphonic works he tried model his own.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

TresPicos said:


> But Schubert could obviously write for the piano (judging from his piano sonatas) and for the orchestra (judging from his symphonies), so why not for them combined? Or maybe he just said to himself "I'll get around to the concerto stuff later. Life is long."


Just because you can write a symphony and you can write a piano sonata doesn't mean that you can write a piano concerto. Schubert's sonatas and 4 hand piano works have a level of depth and complexity that would have translated badly to a piano concerto, at least for the piano concertos of his era. So I am not sure if he would have been able to made a good piano concerto.

He spent much of his life trying to get some recognition as an symphony and opera composer, so I doubt he had the time to be interested in writing any concertos.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Strainksy's Concerto for Organ and Orchestra. I want it.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Talking of unkind statements about Bruckner, THIS had me in stitches when I spotted it recently. It's a pity that its author, Kurkikohtaus, doesn't frequent this Board any longer.
> 
> I've never been all that keen on Bruckner: compositionally far too bloated and pretentious for my liking. He had nothing of the brilliance and vision of Schubert on whose late symphonic works he tried model his own.


The 7th isn't too bad a piece though, particularly the first movement.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I wish that Philip Glass had written a _Bagatelle For Piano_,
substituting the rest of his oeuvre.

Also: note than on the web, a very fascinating
issue of Mahler´s Violin Concerto has been announced,
forcing us to reconsider what we think is Reality ...

cf. http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html[/url


----------



## Alexandre F (Feb 8, 2010)

If anyone would like to hear an opera by Brahms they should be pleased to hear his cantata "Rinaldo" that is very much like an opera with drama.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

cello concerto by sibelius would have possibly been wonderful

violin concerto by ravel ... yummy

violin concerto by mussogsky also nice 

and finally the sonata that had a harpsichord in it that debussy never got around to composing cos he died


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

A Wieniawski solo violin and violin and piano sonatas
a Mahler string quartet.
A Rossini cello sonata.
A Kodaly violin and cello concertos
A Brahms cello concerto.
A Sarasate violin concerto.
A Franck string quintet or sextet.
A Tchaikovsky cello concerto and a serenade for winds.
A Smetana concerto.
A Vieuxtemps a violin and cello concerto.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> I wish Brahms had composed a clarinet concerto - that would have been great, as his use of the instrument in chamber and orchestra is just sublime.


My thougts exactly:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/2009/01/ahhh-if-only.html


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tchaikovsky- Cello Concerto


----------



## hankz (Jan 13, 2010)

1. There is no known Brahms Opera that was published.

2. There is no known Piccollo concerto of Mozart

3. I know of no violin concerto of Richard Strauss; he did write a violin/piano sonata.

For more matters musical, see my Blog:

http://www.myclassicalnotes.com


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

hankz said:


> 1.
> 
> 3. I know of no violin concerto of Richard Strauss;
> http://www.myclassicalnotes.com


I do, and I've a recording by Xue-Wei on ASV


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish someone would hurry up and discover Beethoven's organ works. Now those would be _epic_.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I want another piano concerto from Brahms!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

A piano concerto by Bruckner
A late symphony by Wagner (I think it would have been a condensed version of Bruckner symphonies)
A religious Opera by Bruckner
A Cello Concerto by Brahms
Another piano concerto by Schumann
A third piano concerto by Chopin
A solo cello suite by Mozart
4 more symphonies by Mozart (he was going somewhere. Listen to his 41st)
A piano quintet for piano and strings by Mozart
A real String Quintet by Beethoven.
A real piano quartet by Beethoven.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bruckner*- a number of grand pieces for organ (ala Bach's Prelude and Fugue). In spite of his mastery of the organ he wrote but a few small works for the instrument.

*Wagner*- A couple symphonies, a mass or requiem, or choral work of some sort

*Richard Strauss*- Same as Wagner (Although there is the _Alpine Symphony_ and the _Symphonie Domestica_)

*Schubert*- Orchestral Song Cycle

*Wolf*- "ditto"

*Faure*- "and again"

*Puccini*- A couple of symphonies

*Mussorgsky*- A symphony and a violin concerto

*Schoenberg*- Some more music in the direction of his Verklärte Nacht, Pelleas und Melisande, and Gurrelieder as opposed to his experimentation with atonal and serial music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Varese* - basically more existing works by him (a large part of his early output was destroyed in a warehouse fire), particularly a concerto or two

*Sibelius* - I wish he hadn't remained silent for his last 30 years or so. Given the complexity of his last major work, _Tapiola_, I would have been interested in more works, particularly his take on the latest musical developments of the time.

*Berg* - Another composer with a relatively small output. It was perhaps the greatest tragedy of C20th music that he died at fifty. More works exploring serialism, as the_ Violin Concerto_, would have been very interesting. I know we have the _Lulu Suite_, but a series of orchestral suites independent of any opera would have been good also.

*Debussy* - I agree, would have been great if he'd have been able to complete his late works - ballets and sonatas - although the former exist in piano reduction (besides _Jeux_) and we do have some sonatas.

*Janacek & Lutoslawski* - More string quartets, particularly as the existing ones by them are masterpieces...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

What I've dream are :

More *Guitar* pieces from post Baroq big composers, such as Mozart and Beethoven.

For* Liszt *and *Chopin*, write at least a Piano with string Quartet if not a pure String Quartet.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

cello conerto by tchaikovsky... hmmm... well he did write the rococo variations so we have an idea what cello and orchestra are like as regards peter.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Il Seraglio said:


> Would love to have seen a Bach or Haydn opera or a (good) symphony from Wagner... something he planned on doing not long before his death.


The closest J. S. Bach came with opera are some of his secular cantatas. Try BWV 201, BWV 205 and BWV 213. Each are relative long cantatas; ranging from 38 mins to 48 mins each; mini operas, as you might call them, written with full _da capo_ arias as you would expect with any Baroque opera in the Italian style. But Bach wrote music to glorify his God, part of his job and of his religious upbringing and faith. Likewise with his most popular son C. P. E. Bach; no operas either. The only talented Bach who wrote quality operas was the youngest son of J. S., namely Johann Christian Bach; a family rebel who converted from Lutheranism to Catholicism and eventually settled in London to produce operas wholly in the new _galant_ style, and influencing young Mozart.

I would only wish more of J. S. Bach's instrumental and orchestral music have survived. Without transcriptions made from his harpsichord concertos, we only have a few original violin concertos and the Brandenburgs, four suites etc.

As for Handel (my Avatar), I wish his first two/three operas would be rediscovered, as they are presumed lost. HWV 2, 3 and 4. All 40 or so of his other operas are a marvel to listen (I have them all on CD; HIP).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I was just wondering about the desire to hear symphonies from composers who wrote (almost) exclusively for the theatre. Personally, I'd rather have another opera than some music for the concert hall - I feel that the latter would essentially dilute the significance of the rest of the oeuvre.


----------



## PapaHaydn (Oct 23, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Would love to have seen a Bach or *Haydn* opera or a (good) symphony from Wagner... something he planned on doing not long before his death.


Errrrrr......., Haydn have a lot of Operas, and you have it in a good recordings: Dorati, Harnoncourt, Hogwood, etc... and a dvd of his "Orlando Paladino" by Jacobs. I'd like specially his "Il mondo della Luna" and "La vera costanza" but all are wonderful!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

PapaHaydn said:


> Errrrrr......., Haydn have a lot of Operas, and you have it in a good recordings: Dorati, Harnoncourt, Hogwood, etc... and a dvd of his "Orlando Paladino" by Jacobs. I'd like specially his "Il mondo della Luna" and "La vera costanza" but all are wonderful!


Yes, _Orlando Paladino_ is indeed wonderful. I have Harnoncourt's version (CD live recording), and his version of _Armida_, with Cecilia Bartoli.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmmm... good music.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

*BARTOK* - a series of intense one-movmernt piano sonatas of the scope of scriabins to really show off his unique piano writing/playing style - his actual solo piano output is slightly thin on the ground -with only one great but not magnificent sonata


----------

